# England Warns America: Don't Let Them Take Your Guns



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

they don't need to warn me. if people would just look at history you would have to be stupid to turn in your guns. why don't all the people that don't want guns leave the USA. go to a country that has the gun control they think we need and live happily ever after. can you imagine what our country would be like without guns?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> why don't all the people that don't want guns leave the USA. go to a country that has the gun control they think we need and live happily ever after.


Think about it this way.... Many criminals don't want average everyday citizens to not have guns....So they would leave... :lol:

Also it would be great not to have to defend the idea's of guns is OK in society....and average people should own them.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Guess who's quote this is?

*"When any nation mistrusts it's citizens with guns it is sending a clear message, it no longer trusts it's citizens because such a government has evil plans"*

Answer: George Washington


----------

